# Help identifying Sears Boat



## boyscout

Hello. I know that sears made/offered several differnt models of aluminum boats in th e50-60-70's. I also know that hey farmed things out to different manufacturers. Is there a chart or a reference wher someone could look at the design of the boat to figure out who made it? The boat I have and the boat I am looking at have similar charcteristics. Mine is a 11969 sears 11 1/2 foot light weight boat.rated 7.5 hp and 488 max weight. it has the same transom as the one I am looking at, including the non-exitent drain plug, but this boat has four bench seats instead of three. it may be 12, even 14 ft long. It is currently frozen on its side in about 5 inches of water so that is why I can't see any id plate! It's also 30 miles from here and I don't have any pic, tho I looked at it this am.

I saw a chart at iboats wher they mentioned sears "utility" boats 11.5 ft and up, with the weight of the boat climbing higher with each half foot length. Also the capacity of the boat grew with each 1/2 foot length gain. I'm sure the design of each was slightly different so as to allow more capacity/hp. This is the chart where I found my info on my boat.

I'm looking at trying to get more carrying capacity, but not getting too much more boat or too heavy of a boat (launching ease, possible cartop carrying). I also have figured out that each boat is different ie; an Alumicraft 14 ft will probably have a larger hp rating than a wards Sea King 14 ft.

That all being said, I'll just have to wait a couple more weeks to see the thawwed boat. For $200 I should just take my chances. When I can get pics, Ill post so those in the know can lead me in the right direction. Thanks for the site, this is great.


----------



## JMichael

If you're trying to find out who actually manufactured the boat for Sears, check the HIN #. From the research I did on the Sears boat I owned, they use a lettering code in the HIN to keep track of who built it. Example: My HIN was something like SN72984. It was built by Sea Nymph so they used SN as the first letters of the HIN.


----------



## boyscout

Thanks, I'll give that a try!


----------



## boyscout

I don't have any hull # just yet but after doing some more searching here and matching braces, seats, etc; I believe it to be a sears sea nymph 12-14 foot. This may be just what I am looking for, a little more "leg" room and capacity but still lightweight enough for one person to move around. Now come on spring thaw!


----------



## boyscout

Well I bought the other boat and it is bigger...14 ft. I should have a bit more room. BUT i'm not sure what make/model/brand it is. An old dnr search came up with previously titled "elg**" Could this be an Elgin? I've posted some pictures of it along with pics of my 11.5 sears. The transoms are the same as are the corner supports of the transom. Did sears get any boats from Elgin? Have no idea of year has four seats and it appears that the bottom is made of two pieces joined at the keel. Some similarities to my sears but not all.No drain hole. Any thoughts, guys(and girls)?


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

Yup, sears sold many elgin boats in the early 50s thru mid 70s

I have an Elgin boat too 

Here's what it looked like when i got it in 2010







You might be able to find yours in the sears catalog scans on this website:

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Elgin


----------



## boyscout

Thanks for the info on the site! I found it there with all the info I needed. Still not exact on years but who cares. I do like the Elgin in your photo. That "look" of wood slats molded into the aluminum is classic. I've always loved wooden boats but do not have any time to maintain them. Aluminum is much more forgiving!


----------



## Lobster1962

Wow - replying 7 years later after the original post but let me share my knowledge of the Sears GameFisher (I own 3).
Came in 3 lengths
1) 10 ft. (2 1/2 seats) Rated for 2 passengers
2) 12 ft (3 seats) Rated for 3 passengers
3) 14 ft. (4 seats)

I own one 10 footer and two 12 ft boats. I luv the gamefisher because I use in the ocean and it's around 2 inches deeper than row boats meant for the lakes/freshwater. Rowing these boats for 20+ years....the 12 footer is my go-to boat. The 10 footer is only 2ft difference but seems to weigh 50% less than the 12 footer. Great when you're transporting the boat but a big trade-off when you're in choppy seas. The 10 footer is a pocket rocket - small, light and even though has the same 55 inch beam...only used in calmer waters. The 12 footer is the work horse. Very stable, a great individual fishing boat and able to handle rougher conditions. It weighs substantially more than the 10 footer but still manageable to handle by 1 person (or transport in the bed of small pickup truck - without a trailer). The 12 footer is my favorite overall boat. 

The 14 foot model (which I haven't owned) is built more for an outboard motor. I've seen models which have a straight transom and ones that have a U transom to accomodate a motor. Much much heavier and need to be trailered (unless you have a very big pick-up truck). Looks like the 12 footer but that extra 4th seat and 2 ft make a lot of difference. If you keep in the water or want to put on a motor....a great option. 

Why am I posting? I just bought my 2nd twelve footer. Most have "Gamefisher" stenciled on the sides. This one has a riveted "Sear Gamefisher" plastic name place on each side. Was posted for sales as 1980 but trying to verify if it was pre or post - 1980. It's in mint condition and has the same dimensions as my original 12 ft'r but trying to determine if an earlier or later model. 

Thanks, Dorian


----------

